#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Custom Properties (using InfoPath?)

## Oriana

Hi all!

I am trying to create custom properties in Word.  I have read all sorts of help files and I get the feeling I need to use InfoPath to do this.  I have never used this program before.

I have Microsoft Word 2007 and Microsoft InfoPath 2003.  I get that I need to create these "custom properties" in InfoPath and then somehow attach the file to Word using the Developer tab on the ribbon.  If this is correct, can someone help me out with how to do that?

Basically, in Word, you know how there are property entry areas for keywords, category, status, etc.?  I want to add some more fields like: Applications, Government Agency, Prime/Sub, and Capabilities.  I want to be able to simply type text into all those fields and then be able to search on them later, much like typing something into the keywords area.

Can someone dumb down this process for me and help me out?  Thank you!!

----------


## jujuwillis

I have attached 2 files
One is a document and the other a template, but they are both the same.

The template illustrates the use of the FILLIN field, which is mentioned in the document.

Was this the sort of thing you were looking for.

I am happy to look at your document. 

I have made the assumption that this was what you were trying to achieve from your description, without looking at your document, or knowing the full purpose of what you are trying to achieve.

I use Office 2000, so if you are using 2007, please SaveAs your documents to an earlier version for me to be able to open them.

----------

